# 4 days after jab still can't walk



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Monday I started my cycle with a jab of 1.5ml tri-test 400 to the quad

I've jabbed before, test e, 10 jabs, with no problem at all, this time round I think I went too far to the right/too far down

My leg is swollen and slightly red, I'm literally hopping around, riding my motorbike is a challenge, I'm nearly falling over if I walk too fast.. work is hell and I can't train legs or anything that uses my legs in the gym!

What could it be? The gear?

What can I do about my next jab? If I use the other leg with the same results I won't be able to walk at all..? When is it going to calm down? Advice much appreciated

ProChem by the way


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Jab higher! You jabbed mid-leg. It needs to be 1/4 to 1/3 of the way down your leg! Or even do .75 I each delt


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Same leg yeah?


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

I wouldn't jab any more cause you will go throw it all again..


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Read a few pro chem threads ..and you will see


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I got this the first time i jabbed in my quad mate and its the reason i never have done it again.

I jabbed Pharma Sust - Organon and it was legit but i just think quads is one of those areas that is more sensitive - well for me anyway.

If its getting worse and worse everyday then maybe look at going to the hospital, if not then take some anti-inflammtaories and in time it will get better.

Maybe check the area you jabbed was correct as someone else said you may have jabbed too low.


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

I used it last cycle in glutes i could hardly get up the stairs it seemed to ease off after a few jabs... Ibuprofen helps aswell mate


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

1st few shot in quads are very painful.....it goes in a few weeks tho. It's worth putting up with for the sake of having an extra couple of sites. Shoulders and calves do not do this strangely.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

LER said:


> I wouldn't jab any more cause you will go throw it all again..


What?



mixerD1 said:


> 1st few shot in quads are very painful.....it goes in a few weeks tho. It's worth putting up with for the sake of having an extra couple of sites. Shoulders and calves do not do this strangely.


How am I supposed to squat/deadlift with pain this bad? :/


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2012)

aint i seen another version of this thread before somewhere?

learn better injection techniques

taken ibuprofen

dont be silly enough to do the same site if you still have pip pain , switch sites entirely -right leg bad do left glute /delt or something else on the opp side (other than the leg)

man the **** up and start your leg routine with a long warm up , hell just do light if you have to for everything , working the muscle actually helps with pip , sitting on your **** crying makes it worse.

work any fresh injection site asap after your injection.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

This is why I stopped using pc t400!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Your panicing now cos you're in pain...don't worry, the pain will go..do half shots in each quad next time and make certain yer technique is 100%. So you have to postpone DL'ing and squatting a few days... the muscles won't dissolve that quickly dude..you can afford a day or two can't you?


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

Why not try glutes? Give it a rub after to spread the oil and maybe even take a warm bath? Do some body weight squats aswell after injection just a suggestio mate I'm no expert never used AAS but my mates do


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

1.5ml is to much for t400 youve got a painfull batch, i wouldnt do over a ml id warm it up slightly and jab after a shower then massage the area, oh and id stick to glutes


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2012)

mmm perhaps ler and chill are right, done a quick net search and lotsa ppl complaining about this AAS and bad pip , i'd try 1 more in a diff site and if you get bad pip again i'd chuck it tbh.

unless it blows right up and gets hot to the touch (with you getting a fever) dont panic , -else drag yourself to the local walk in and get some antibiotics.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

With a jab like you did, it could be 7-10 days before you can use that leg properly, i did a jab only slightly off my usual quad position and it was 8 days, the whole top of my leg was swollen


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

pugster said:


> aint i seen another version of this thread before somewhere?
> 
> learn better injection techniques
> 
> ...


Mate I can't walk or bend my leg don't understand how you expect me to do a leg routine? I did work the injection site



zack amin said:


> 1.5ml is to much for t400 youve got a painfull batch, i wouldnt do over a ml id warm it up slightly and jab after a shower then massage the area, oh and id stick to glutes


Ok, if 1.5ml is too much should I be splitting it into two jabs? mon/thur/mon/thur etc?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Reason why you have bad pip is cause you jabbed right in the middle on the side of your quad , you need to jab higher , from where i could see it almost looked like you jabbed right smack in the middle of your hamstring & quad.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Going to try .8ml in a better location monday, then do the other .7 on either tuesday.. or thursday

What the **** why have I never seen this problem before


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Gym seemed to help

Did shoulders!


----------



## HypnoticParkour (Nov 30, 2011)

if you dont want anything like this again stay clear of one rip, i had this in each site EOD for 40 days! the trick was to jab and smash that muscle straight after, other wise i couldnt train, i did 2ml in one leg and couldnt walk at all, muscles opened up and did get used to it after about 30 jabs, trick was to do half one leg and half in the other, since youre on a long ester this really wont be a problem at all, im on the same stuff now, just finished the 2010 batch and im on the 2012 batch now, did 7ml the other night 3 was tri test PC and had slight pip, massive tren cough!!!! took some naproxen and now im fine, make sure you go deep into the muscle, jab slow, IM massage after or smash that muscle to help dispersion, or see how u get on with .7 in each quad, my lats are a huge muscle and i jab them every other week, 2ml can go in my chest too, maybe its just your muscles getting used to the oil,


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

yeh split your jabs, use glutes and warm before injection, inject after shower, just sounds like a bad batch i had the same, do as i stated youll be fine


----------

